

HandWave: Android library lets you scroll through text without touching screen - tikka
https://github.com/kritts/HandWave-Sample-Apps

======
James10
Hi ,The 25 gestures apps starts then immediately shut down. In their source
code there is no mistakes . Has anyone succeeded to use it?

------
jhgg
What's the license on this? Couldn't find it in the main library repository.

~~~
tikka
The main repo is online here:
[https://github.com/kritts/HandWave](https://github.com/kritts/HandWave)

~~~
jhgg
I know that! I mean... what's the code licensed under? I don't see any mention
of a license in it!

~~~
tikka
It's freely distributed, there's no license.

~~~
jonathanyc
If there's no license, it is not 'freely distributed'. Copyright is
automatic.[1] Under the Berne Convention, this implies all rights reserved.[2]

I'm assuming you're the author. Good work, but please choose a license for
your code so others can use your code as you see fit.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berne_Convention#Content](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berne_Convention#Content)
[2]:
[http://www.iusmentis.com/copyright/allrightsreserved/](http://www.iusmentis.com/copyright/allrightsreserved/)

~~~
tikka
Thank you all for your feedback!! The readme has been updated. The library,
HandWave, is under the MIT License.

------
tzs
I've wanted something similar, but based on motion sensor. I essentially want
it to act as if the document is fixed in space, and I am looking at it through
the phone.

------
tesster1233114
Interesting. Does anyone know if the HandWave library uses OpenCV?

~~~
tikka
Yeah it looks like the does - the main library is on github as well.

------
hayksaakian
Its an interesting concept, but usability wise is it actually an improvement?

How tactile is the scrolling? Is it suitable for general web browsing?

------
lnanek2
Looks like a free version of ARI:
[https://www.otgplatforms.com/](https://www.otgplatforms.com/)

------
wasyl
However I tried I wasn't able to import 25 gestures project to Android Studio.
Has anyone succeeded?

~~~
androidluver23
I was able to import it into Eclipse. I'll try Android Studio right now.

